# piranha royal rumble.



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

considering all piranhas are the same size, who would be last p standing u guys think...I know it depends on the fish, but generally speaking would a serra dominate a pygo? The ones I'm considering are like pirayas, terns, caribes, rhoms, mannys....more of the big namers, not so much the branched of ones. Sumthin like weeroms big rhom vs big frank. Similar size, who would win? Say they were both 20" would a badass pygo take out the badass serra? Whose more likely to stand and fight? Who could inflict more damage....(my pygos are monster, my bdr is more of a gentle giant, but I know there has to be sum beasts. 20" manny vs 20" piraya? any and all ways u can mix and match what r ur opinions?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

who cares?


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Pit_man said:


> who cares?


Care? iunno who cares, but I definitely wonder mary poppins....if ur one of those guys "why would someone ask a question so absord like this? They are fish and have feelings ;*(" keep that sh*t to urself and don't post


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

really bro its something we would never know unless you invest the money and try it if yo do let us know what

happens :laugh:


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

marry poppins? lmao.. just a dumb question in my opinion. i have a right to that opinoin ty


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

skylute since everyone is not staying on topic.

i think in the frank vs weerhom

i think the rhom would win.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Its and interesting question I think. My opinion is that the fish that is most dominant will not rest until they have claimed their space. That fish...in my opinion....would be a large S. rhombeus. That species will and will always be the owner of their environment. They are better designed to act solo then any Pygocentrus species. If you look at the build of Frank...who could obviously overpower any smaller serrasalmus...but the blunt face is not meant to stand a one on one challenge with a similar size Serrasalmus that has a better structured jaw to deal with taking fish out at all angles.

When you look at the damage a Pygocentrus does and the angles of attacks&#8230;vs the damage a Serrasalmus does and the parts of the body it will attack&#8230;.I don't think there is any question.

Similar size fish....rhombeus all the way for me.


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hard to say.

In an aquarium?
I think it could go either way, but I don't know anyone, with good reason, willing to put them together.

In the wild?
Both fish would go at it and either be eaten by a cayman or caught by a Brazilian and eaten for lunch.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...just wanted to add....I would never want to see something like this proven. I am just going off what I have seen in my tanks, how various species act in the home aquarium and what the kind of hunters these fish have evolved to be. I am sure others will not agree


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ummm, the idea behind this was to see other piranha keepers opinions. Or should I say piranha owners....not all are deemed "keepers". Its a simple question to which no1 will ever kno the answer to. But opinions could have been given. And not opinions about who cares....opinions on what their creative minds thought. Guess mods can close this nonsesne thread. Just was wondering.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Excellent answer!!! Gg is always sayin good sh*t....and for the other few thanks for ur opinions....I too would never want to have that happen...I love my fish. But was just intrigued as to what others thought.....I wanna lean toward " king of ps" but a big bad ass rhom would b a contender for sure...no mannys I take it in discussion for top dawg..or should I say top p?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Blue Flame said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

skylute3 said:


> Ummm, the idea behind this was to see other piranha keepers opinions. Or should I say piranha owners....not all are deemed "keepers". Its a simple question to which no1 will ever kno the answer to. But opinions could have been given. And not opinions about who cares....opinions on what their creative minds thought. Guess mods can close this nonsesne thread. Just was wondering.


hey, im a keeper, look at my name.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Totally agree with GG and BF, it all depends on the different variants like mentioned. Also believe the temperment of the individual P is probably one of the biggest factors. Example, a shy follower rhom would get owned by an alpha rhom of the same size.

Good post, it doesnt hurt anything to speculate and use your imagination


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i hate when ppl say stuff like why would u ever think about or talk about fish fighting. they act like it doesnt happen in the wild. by no means am i saying its ok to let the fish fight in captivity but its alright to talk about and voice ur opinions


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

all i know is i can beat any piranha...









exept for catoprion mento... those things scare the begesus out of me


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.
[/quote]

This is a good point that I agree 100%.

GG what about a rhom vs a manny of equal size? Would your theory about the shape of the pygo mouth vs the shape of a rhom's be the same in the case of a manuelli? As mannys get larger their mouth becomes more rounder like a pygo as opposed to when they're juvis.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've told this story before, but, I'll tell it again.

I got to witness a "square off" between a 10" rhom and a 10" ternetzi (natt) by accident...and it was kinda my fault.









My buddy was prepping some fish for shipping and for whatever reason (I forget) he had to put a 10 inch rhom temporarily in a 30g with a lone 10 inch pygo, then handed me a wooden spoon and siad "watch them!" (wooden spoon was to breakup a fight if it should happen)
Well, it happened so fast that spoon might as well stayed in the kitchen drawer! The pygo snuck up and took a chunk out of the rhom's tail...and just as fast, the rhom whirled around and took a nice chunk out of the pygo's head! 
After that, it was game over for the pygo. He retreated to a corner and I got yelled at!









But, yeah...I agree with GG on this one. I think rhom's and most other serrasalmus are better equipped to take on more of a predator role. Their overall intelligence may be superior as well...from what I've seen.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ja said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.
[/quote]

This is a good point that I agree 100%.

GG what about a rhom vs a manny of equal size? Would your theory about the shape of the pygo mouth vs the shape of a rhom's be the same in the case of a manuelli? As mannys get larger their mouth becomes more rounder like a pygo as opposed to when they're juvis.
[/quote]
Rhoms are the "total package". IMO, their jaw strength probably isn't as great as a similiar sized pygo, but, their overall head and jaw structure makes them a better predator, versus primarily a scavenger like a pygo.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

serrapygo i bassically agree with you other then 2 things

i think serras and pygos can both take on a predator role. the difference being a rhom or other serra is used to going in alone and a pygo is used to going in with 10 of his buddys behind him ready to back him out

and the other thing is i can beat any piranha... exept catoprion mento.
so I am the winner. thanks hold your applause


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> and the other thing is i can beat any piranha... exept catoprion mento.
> so I am the winner. thanks hold your applause


using the same joke twice in one thread?? c'mon johnny... you're better than that


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What makes a catoprion mento so bad ass Mr. GTFO?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Its and interesting question I think. My opinion is that the fish that is most dominant will not rest until they have claimed their space. That fish...in my opinion....would be a large S. rhombeus. That species will and will always be the owner of their environment. They are better designed to act solo then any Pygocentrus species. If you look at the build of Frank...who could obviously overpower any smaller serrasalmus...but the blunt face is not meant to stand a one on one challenge with a similar size Serrasalmus that has a better structured jaw to deal with taking fish out at all angles.
> 
> When you look at the damage a Pygocentrus does and the angles of attacks&#8230;vs the damage a Serrasalmus does and the parts of the body it will attack&#8230;.I don't think there is any question.
> 
> Similar size fish....rhombeus all the way for me.


I agree with this 1 billion percent and then some..... and a rhom will be at its worst if it encountered another !


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Ja said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.
[/quote]

This is a good point that I agree 100%.

GG what about a rhom vs a manny of equal size? Would your theory about the shape of the pygo mouth vs the shape of a rhom's be the same in the case of a manuelli? As mannys get larger their mouth becomes more rounder like a pygo as opposed to when they're juvis.
[/quote]

Despite manny's potential for size attainment, they cannot handle stress and especially superficial injuries, hence any manny no matter what size will not do well against another piranha unless the size variance is so one sided towards the manny.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.
[/quote]

This is a good point that I agree 100%.

GG what about a rhom vs a manny of equal size? Would your theory about the shape of the pygo mouth vs the shape of a rhom's be the same in the case of a manuelli? As mannys get larger their mouth becomes more rounder like a pygo as opposed to when they're juvis.
[/quote]

Despite manny's potential for size attainment, they cannot handle stress and especially superficial injuries, hence any manny no matter what size will not do well against another piranha unless the size variance is so one sided towards the manny.
[/quote]

Stress I agree, but superficial injuries...how do you know that?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.

[/quote]

I agree again with gg in principle. I would though add a few more remarks. Respectfully I not sure I understand how Blue fame can be certain that his mac would be the victor given that he views it as more aggressive than the rhoms he has. What criteria is he using to defined aggression in this case. Would this criteria be germane in a hypothetical case with his rhom and mac were placed together.
Moreover, lets forget about his own fish for a second and review what we know from past understandings/observations If we were to talk about this on the most general level, most people were recognized that 'macs" have been bred, shoaled and even placed with other piranhas with some success. These are well documented and should indicate that this species atleast tolerates con-specifics in our aquaria. Now you look at rhoms and their history of intolerance with any species in the aquaria and you will start to understand that rhoms are inherently driven to not tolerate any habitants in its aquaria save for the occassional small dithers it sees as harmless to it.
This very intolerance in general in rhoms gives them the requisite disposition that in my opinion would favour them victorious if they were to encounter another piranha species of similar size in our aquaria as well their advantage in physiology as mentioned by GG.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.
[/quote]

This is a good point that I agree 100%.

GG what about a rhom vs a manny of equal size? Would your theory about the shape of the pygo mouth vs the shape of a rhom's be the same in the case of a manuelli? As mannys get larger their mouth becomes more rounder like a pygo as opposed to when they're juvis.
[/quote]

Despite manny's potential for size attainment, they cannot handle stress and especially superficial injuries, hence any manny no matter what size will not do well against another piranha unless the size variance is so one sided towards the manny.
[/quote]

Stress I agree, but superficial injuries...how do you know that?
[/quote]
When I got my first batch of mannies in 1996, there were 8 of them at 4 to 5 inches a piece. I housed them temporarily in a 180 gallon and within days I had to find separate tanks for each because infighting caused ripped fins missing tails that drastically weakened the fishes in question much more than other piranha species I have dealt with. Subsequent dealings with this species including keeping a 13+ inch manny only reinforced this.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive noticed before that the slightly smaller fish often get the better of the larger in head to head spinning attacks...purely because the smaller one can turn more quickly and get the bites into the gut area stripping off skin , with pygos anyway.
Not knowing much about compatability when i had a 11 " rhom i put a 7 " red in the tank and the rhom had hit the red hard on the flank throwing water out of the tank lid leaving the red face down in the gravel before id even turned to look back...i hastily pulled the red out of course.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Ive noticed before that the slightly smaller fish often get the better of the larger in head to head spinning attacks...purely because the smaller one can turn more quickly and get the bites into the gut area stripping off skin , with pygos anyway.
> Not knowing much about compatability when i had a 11 " rhom i put a 7 " red in the tank and the rhom had hit the red hard on the flank throwing water out of the tank lid leaving the red face down in the gravel before id even turned to look back...i hastily pulled the red out of course.


This bullrushing seems to be one of the methods rhombeus use to disable its prey. I had a 10" rhom and put in a 4"-5" bluegill that I had caught in the lake. As soon as I put the fish in...the rhom slammed him in the flank....the bluegill went face down in the gravel...and then the rhom proceeded to bite him in half. The entire episode happened in seconds...from the time I put the fish in until it was bitten in half was maybe 10 seconds total.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Haha snap..caught me by surprise by the lack of hesitation to attack considering id never fed live or anything.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.
[/quote]

This is a good point that I agree 100%.

GG what about a rhom vs a manny of equal size? Would your theory about the shape of the pygo mouth vs the shape of a rhom's be the same in the case of a manuelli? As mannys get larger their mouth becomes more rounder like a pygo as opposed to when they're juvis.
[/quote]

Despite manny's potential for size attainment, they cannot handle stress and especially superficial injuries, hence any manny no matter what size will not do well against another piranha unless the size variance is so one sided towards the manny.
[/quote]

Stress I agree, but superficial injuries...how do you know that?
[/quote]
When I got my first batch of mannies in 1996, there were 8 of them at 4 to 5 inches a piece. I housed them temporarily in a 180 gallon and within days I had to find separate tanks for each because infighting caused ripped fins missing tails that drastically weakened the fishes in question much more than other piranha species I have dealt with. Subsequent dealings with this species including keeping a 13+ inch manny only reinforced this.
[/quote]

I see, but they were all new fish and stressed from the initial move, therefore more voulnerble to infection, stress related death ect...
Although like you correctly point out all Mannies are more voulnerble overall, maybe somekind of adaptation or immunity deficiency?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

I think what Serrapygo mentioned earlier rings true in that a pygo will tend to go for the tail first as its instinct is to disable its prey/adversary to make the attack easier,


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.
[/quote]

This is a good point that I agree 100%.

GG what about a rhom vs a manny of equal size? Would your theory about the shape of the pygo mouth vs the shape of a rhom's be the same in the case of a manuelli? As mannys get larger their mouth becomes more rounder like a pygo as opposed to when they're juvis.
[/quote]

Despite manny's potential for size attainment, they cannot handle stress and especially superficial injuries, hence any manny no matter what size will not do well against another piranha unless the size variance is so one sided towards the manny.
[/quote]

Stress I agree, but superficial injuries...how do you know that?
[/quote]
When I got my first batch of mannies in 1996, there were 8 of them at 4 to 5 inches a piece. I housed them temporarily in a 180 gallon and within days I had to find separate tanks for each because infighting caused ripped fins missing tails that drastically weakened the fishes in question much more than other piranha species I have dealt with. Subsequent dealings with this species including keeping a 13+ inch manny only reinforced this.
[/quote]

I see, but they were all new fish and stressed from the initial move, therefore more voulnerble to infection, stress related death ect...
Although like you correctly point out all Mannies are more voulnerble overall, maybe somekind of adaptation or immunity deficiency?
[/quote]
It seems that mannys , well, larger than the average dont survive capture/transportation as well as equal sized rhoms so this might suggest not so much a weakness but maybe a more special reliance/adaptation to their natural environment.


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

I look at it and theres only 2 ways it goes down. 1: pygo's live in certain areas, they number in the hundreds and I'l bet rhoms dont thrive in those same waters. 2: than there are areas pygo's dont shoal in and rhoms thrive, they take a territory as a pitbull or tiger would. they live in an area where theyre not threatened by shoals hunting in theyre mating ground and thats it. as for serra on serra aggression, I think the larger fish wins, and the rhom is the largest serra there is. could you see a rhom get pushed out of a breeding area because of a smaller species of fish? evey fishes first priority is to survive. rhoms are the biggest of the serra gene the bigger the serra is, the more power he can inflict or survive over the other serra. the rhom is deffinitly the most powerfull serra in the waters. its rhom on rhom for the best serra living areas as I see it. or could you see a lone pygo venture into territories alone that he knows are serra breeding territories?? piranhas in some ways are like submarine tactics, there are hunters and killers. killers carry heavy explosives, are more quiet and sophisticated, they can brutalize a hunter caught off guard, but a hunter group relies on its speed and teamwork to deliver multiple hits to a single enemy. A killer could easily take down 2 or 3 hunters if he arrives unannounced BUT the killers last wish is to be seen by a group of hunters, he cannot get away or overcome a grouping. sounds stupid or simple but this is how I see theyre evolution in the same tributaries.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

michael serras and pygo's often meet in the wild. the only thing in the wild they are not forced to be right in each others faces


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

yes they meet many times a year, but they dont co exist in the same pool of water. thats what I'm saying. they dont thrive in the same 500feet stretch of river.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

in some cases they do. I have a feeding video that has S.Irritans and P.Cariba all in the frenzy

but in most cases your right


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> serrapygo i bassically agree with you other then 2 things
> 
> i think serras and pygos can both take on a predator role. the difference being a rhom or other serra is used to going in alone and a pygo is used to going in with 10 of his buddys behind him ready to back him out
> 
> ...


Yes, agreed. I never siad pygos can't take on a predator role. Of course they can and probably often do. Just maybe not as efficiently or as often as a big serrasalmus.

And, the other thing...I don't know, YOU'RE FREAKING ME OUT, MAN!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Blue Flame said:


> Well.....if I had a rhom and a gold mac of the same size. Judging from my fish, I'd have to say the Mac would hand the rhoms ass to him. My mac is much more aggressive than any of my rhoms.


Another intersting aspect of this question is maturity. Because maculatus is much smaller when it matures....I would say that if I had to compare an 8" maculatus vs an 8" rhombeus....I would go with the maculatus. I dont think you get a true response out of a rhombeus until it gets to that 10"-12" range. That is when they really start acting like a mature fish. It would be like putting a 5'8" 13 year old...vs a 5'8" 25 year old. IMO....the more mature fish has a huge advantage.
[/quote]

Not sure if i agree here. I dont think fish lack maturity when it comes to being aggressive or defensive. I'd tend to believe its more of an instinct. Now, if we were talking rodents on the other hand, that might differ slightly. I think when a fish finds itself cornered and has the dentistry to protect itself, i believe it will regardless the size. Just my opinion!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> serrapygo i bassically agree with you other then 2 things
> 
> i think serras and pygos can both take on a predator role. the difference being a rhom or other serra is used to going in alone and a pygo is used to going in with 10 of his buddys behind him ready to back him out
> 
> ...


Yes, agreed. I never siad pygos can't take on a predator role. Of course they can and probably often do. Just maybe not as efficiently or as often as a big serrasalmus.

And, the other thing...I don't know, YOU'RE FREAKING ME OUT, MAN!








[/quote]
I now agree fully

Dont be hatin.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

baddfish said:


> Not sure if i agree here. I dont think fish lack maturity when it comes to being aggressive or defensive. I'd tend to believe its more of an instinct. Now, if we were talking rodents on the other hand, that might differ slightly. I think when a fish finds itself cornered and has the dentistry to protect itself, i believe it will regardless the size. Just my opinion!


I agree that a fish will defend itself at any age&#8230;.however I would put my money on the aggressor (in a piranha vs piranha situation) and I feel that in most cases&#8230;a mature fish is less tolerant and more aggressive then a juvenile fish of the same species.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Just like old guys.. Usually a 17 year old wont care if a kid walks on the grass
But have it be a 85 year old man who didn't get his milk in the morning then OH BOY!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Just like old guys.. Usually a 17 year old wont care if a kid walks on the grass
> But have it be a 85 year old man who didn't get his milk in the morning then OH BOY!


----------

